# water on the field surface



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Is now below surface. A little tile maintenance to the tune of 900'. Figure its been in the ground 50 years. This one was cement 6" that was machine dug for the most part. Ran into some just stone ditches and tile 4" and 7" stuff today also. Other times we found some wooden runs. I just can't imagine hoe those old timers must have worked on those hand dug jobs...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Um....why the hay on top of the tile?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never found any wooden tile yet, have replaced a bunch of three inch church tile before.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Straw on top of tile is common in some areas vs using socks.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

So Marty, what the heck is church tile?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Straw on top of tile is common in some areas vs using socks.


Really? seems sooner or later the straw is going to break down. We rarely use sock anymore and instead use sand tile in those spots. Has little pin pricks in it instead of slits.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> So Marty, what the heck is church tile?


Is a small three sided tile, flat on bottom with both sides coming up and meeting in the middle. So, flat bottom and curved sides.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Burried deep enough its basically ensiled. Wood left on the ground here disappears in a year or two from rot but burried 4 ft in clay areas it will look near perfect 30 years later. Thats why wood tile lasts I guess.

They used to just bury straw without tile here too to make a drain layer. Seems to work for 5 years or so.

Edit: a neighbour has a water pipe from a spring installed in the 40's using white cedar that was drilled down the centre by hand. The hand carved an plugged the pipes together like bell and socket drainage pipe.



mlappin said:


> Really? seems sooner or later the straw is going to break down. We rarely use sock anymore and instead use sand tile in those spots. Has little pin pricks in it instead of slits.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah , the theory is it acts as a filter, mostly during the settling period just after installation . Don't know if it works, doesn't really matter to me but because my excavator believes in it I have to go all in on this deal. He and others buy quite a bit of damaged product from me for this purpose so it is in my best interest to promote it. Always closing the deal.


----------

